# Zinkbadewanne als Teich - habt ihr Tipps?



## Babs (13. Apr. 2009)

Hallo an alle hier!

Beim googeln bin ich auf das Forum hier gestoßen und bin sicherlich genau richtig!
Mein Mann hat mir eine Zinkbadewanne mitgebracht, damit ich im Garten baden kann 
Da dasallerdings eher nicht passieren wird,möchte ich nun einen kleinen "Teich" daraus machen.
Das einzige was ich schon weiß ist, dass ich gerne eine Solarpumpe benutzen möchte und eigentlich keine Fische haben möchte, da ich denke, dass ich denen kein artgerechtes Leben ermöglichen könnte.
Könnt ihr mir Tipps geben? 
Ich wäre euch sehr sehr dankbar!

Liebe Ostergrüße aus dem sonnigen Ba-Wü

Babs


----------



## Patrol-Lady (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zinkbadewanne als Teich - habt ihr Tipps?*

*Hallo Babs - hier ist Conny, die Patrol-Lady ....

als erstes mal hier :Willkommen2

und dann: geh' mal in die Rubrik "Mini-Teiche", da kannst Du schön stöbern. Auch ich habe mit einem Gefäß angefangen und viel Erfolg gehabt, allerdings nicht aus Zink, da weiß ich nämlich nicht ob da was "reagiert" . Empfehlen kann ich Dir die Beiträge von Blumenelse: fantastico!

Also noch einen schönen Restfeiertag und viel Spaß mit Deinem künftigen Minibiotop!*


----------



## Babs (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zinkbadewanne als Teich - habt ihr Tipps?*

Vielen Dank Patrol Lady für das Willkomen und den Tipp.
Sich in einem neuen Forum zurechtzufinden ist am Anfangen nicht immer so leicht finde ich!
Ich werde gleich mal weiter stöbern!

Babs


----------



## Patrol-Lady (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zinkbadewanne als Teich - habt ihr Tipps?*

*Hi - sag' doch Conny   

Stöbern ist genau richtig!! Schau Dir vor allem das Basis-Wissen oder auch das Lexikon an. Und Blumenelse heißt Christine, gehört zum Moderatoren-Team und ist "Bekennende Kleinteichbesitzerin", ihre Beiträge findest Du unter 'Suchen', 'erweiterte Suche', Namen eingeben und los. Kuck einfach überall 'rein, Du wirst staunen was es hier so alles gibt ...

Ciao, Conny   *


----------



## Christine (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zinkbadewanne als Teich - habt ihr Tipps?*

Hallo Babs,

auch von mir ein herzliches :Willkommen2 bei uns.

Eigentlich hat Conny schon alles gesagt (und teilweise ein bisschen übertrieben ).

Aber sie hat recht: Stöber mal in der Rubrik Miniteich. Da findest Du z.B. auch die Badewanne von Eugen - ein echter Hingucker. 

Und damit es Dir leichter fällt, habe ich diesen Beitrag gleich mal in diese Rubrik verschoben.

@Conny: Danke für das Lob  (jetzt pass ich wieder nicht mehr durch die Tür)


----------



## Eugen (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zinkbadewanne als Teich - habt ihr Tipps?*

Hallo Babs


Babs schrieb:


> Mein Mann hat mir eine Zinkbadewanne mitgebracht, damit ich im Garten baden kann


Er wird sich was dabei gedacht haben. lol 



Babs schrieb:


> Da das allerdings eher nicht passieren wird,möchte ich nun einen kleinen "Teich" daraus machen.



Wenns denn sein muß, ja,das geht. 
Meine (siehe mein Avatar) hat nun den 2.Winter hinter sich.
Durch die inzwischen gebildete Oxidationsschicht wird kein Metall mehr freigesetzt und die Pflanzen haben sich im letzten Jahr prächtig entwickelt.
In diesem Winter ist die Wanne - trotz Luftpolsterfolie und Styropor total durchgefroren.
__ Froschlöffel,__ Hechtkraut,__ Pfeilkraut und Nadelsimse haben es überlebt.
__ Bachminze,__ Kleefarn (war zu erwarten) und __ Papageienfeder sind offentsichtlich erfroren. (ist allerdings kein Problem,da genügend Ersatz im großen Teich vorhanden )

Zur Gestaltung : einfach deine Phantasie walten lassen.
Sollte die ein oder andere Pflanze nix werden, einfach im Frühsommer nachkaufen.


----------



## Nymphaion (13. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zinkbadewanne als Teich - habt ihr Tipps?*

Hallo,

es kommt sehr auf die Form der Zinkwanne an ob Du sie im Winter draussen lassen kannst. Die typischen alten Waschzuber sind unten gefaltet und gelötet. Wenn die komplett durch frieren, drückt das Eis den Boden heraus und die Wanne geht kaputt.


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (15. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zinkbadewanne als Teich - habt ihr Tipps?*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Die typischen alten Waschzuber sind unten gefaltet und gelötet. Wenn die komplett durch frieren, drückt das Eis den Boden heraus und die Wanne geht kaputt.



Das können wir aus eigener, leidvoller Erfahrung nur bestätigen . Unser Moorbeet, dass wir in einer solchen Zinkwanne angelegt hatten, musste leider in ein neues Zuhause umziehen. Die Zinkwanne war an der Lötstelle, nach dem harten Winter, auf ca. 20cm aufgeplatzt.


----------



## Babs (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zinkbadewanne als Teich - habt ihr Tipps?*

Hallo an alle!

WOW Ihr seid toll!! 
So viele tolle Antworten!
Danke euch!!!

Also meine Wanne ist so eine wie Blumenelse und Eugen eine haben. Also  kein Waschzuber würde ich sagen...

Ach Eugen: Unser Nachbar hatte eine noch schönere Idee: Als er meinen Mann mit der Wanne gesehen hatte fragte er, ob er denn Schlachten wolle...
Mein Mann hat mit einem nachdenklichen Blich auf mich gemeint: "*Eigentlich *nicht!" :?
Da hatte ich den Käse wieder!!!! grins

Könnt ihr mir denn sagen, ob ich die Wanne anstrichen muss.  Ich glaube Christine hat das so gemacht (meine ich geleseen zu haben).... oder kann ich die auch so bepflanzen und einsetzten?

So  wie ich es in den einzelnen Beiträgen gelesen habe ist eine Pumpe ja wohl nicht nötig, aber ich liebe es wenn es plätschert.... schaden tut das aber doch hoffentlich nicht???

Alles Liebe und vielen Dank für euren wetrvollen Tipps und dass man hier so nett aufgenommen wird!

Babs


----------



## Patrol-Lady (26. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Zinkbadewanne als Teich - habt ihr Tipps?*

*Hi Babs - in meinem ersten Kübelchen hatte ich einen Stein mit Überlauf:
1. hübschen geeigneten Stein suchen
2. Kleine Pumpe, Stück Schwamm, elastisches Schlauchstück besorgen
3. talentierten Ehemann mit Bohrmaschine und Steinbohrer aktivieren  = von oben nach unten Loch in Stein bohren, untere Bohrung und Pumpe mit Schlauch verbinden, Schwamm vor Pumpenansaugung ist gleich Minifilter >> fertig !! Schwamm vor Ansaugstelle leicht zugänglich machen zum regelmäßigen auswaschen. Idee? Bei mir lief das wunderbar ... :smoki
Gruß aus Mainz 05 von Conny*


----------

